# New snowfall question



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just a quick question......
I have a field to hunt tomorrow(friday) that has 800-1000 canadas in it by three pm. Tonight it just dumped a couple inches of snow and my Question is "Is it worth setting up in that field now because it is completely white now and will the geese come back to it?" I use three doz. bigfeet, two doz. shells, and another doz. aqua-vac dekes,and a flag, what would be the best approach/tactic?

Thanks for any immediate responses!!!

FACE


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

My only concern with hunting in the snow is if it is snowing and blowing hard they might short you if you are a long ways from the roost.

On the other hand they know where the are going and should bee line back to your field. Not really and straight answer is it?

I usually set-up in the field that they have been feeding and hope they come. On any day the flight could change or the feed could change evan if the weather is nice.

Dean


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

GO FOR IT. You'll get more geese there than you will back at the office.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree with tb!

Maverick and Madison went out this morning in the same situation as yourself.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks guys! Would you recommend clearing the ground in spots to simulate areas where the geese are feeding?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I usually take my foot and scrap the ground in front of the decoy to simulate a bird feeding. Works for me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By the way, Mav and Maddy filled this morning so they'll normally come regardless.

Ah yes, real life examples at work.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I can hardly believe there's open water over there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It maybe a new trend???

The birds rotate as they feed, always keeping birds on the roost and keeping the water open. You'd be surprised how many roosts still have birds doing this...even in the really cold temps.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree!!!They will come back....We made proof of that theory today! Although we only needed six, they didn't leave the water until 10:30am.
and seriously get some of that fake snow that you can spray on your blinds and you'll be VERY impressed with how well you will blend in!!!!

Mav....


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Already fake snowed the blind.. looks awesome!!! .97 cent a can at Wally-World and three work perfectly! Unfortunately there was not one bird in the sky!!! Set up at 11:30 and then drove two miles away where they roost and sure enough there were at least a thousand geese there so I went back to the blind from 1:00 till sunset and nothing at all! I called the folks who drove by the roost at 2:00 and they saw only five or six geese left on the pond! Where did they go? Does the new snowfall screw with them that much? Or do they know that I must be hunting in their field?!!!!!!

With these kind of experiences, it's no wonder why I am grouse hunting tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FACE


----------



## walker870 (Aug 25, 2003)

Just read Chris article on blinds and the Christmas tree snow. We have been using this for about two years now. I have tried everything to make our blinds look like snow for about five years. The $1.00 can of snow has worked the best. We will be hunting in the snow again in the morning in Minnesota. We have the same problem as some of you guys are talking about with the geese moving from field to field. We beleive that they are having trouble finding enough food in these fields, now that the snow covers is on them. Chris also made a very good point about moving the snow in front of your decoys to make them look like they are feeding and moving around in the field. This late season hunting can cause problems if you aren't moving around alot. We hunt one field one day and hunt another the next day. This is what the birds are doing so we are doing the same thing they are doing. We will be hunting areas so close to the Twin Cities that most people have not even looked at. You have do a lot of scouting. Finding the farmer who owns the land is a little bit easier here. The farms aren't as big as in ND. Saturday will be our second season which we can now shoot 5 geese per guy. They want us to help with the growing numbers. Then next week is the opening of the second season in Rochester,MN This roost has about 20,000 geese using the lake and gravel pit around Rochester. We do have great Goose hunting here but Duck hunting is still very poor during the year. I know the Nd crew would have great time down here from all the reading about the good goose hunts you guys have had this year.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Walker

Be careful about hunting around Rochester! There limit is always two geese not five. I hunt west of Highway 57(five bird zone,Dec 6) by Mantorville and the geese seem to use any field within 16 square miles north of the roost. there is plenty of corn under the snow which is almost melted again so I think I will utilize a field in their direct path closer to the roosting pond and hopefully be able to suck them in!!! :lol:


----------

